# Prewar guard issue



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2016)

So this morning I went to install this guard and for some reason it has some serious play when screws are tightened all the way down.  Any thoughts?








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Your frame is a fake!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

It came from a girls bike, larger lower tube. Different part number in the parts catalog too.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 28, 2016)

My luck runs same way.the guard in center seems to have a crown- whereas the other 2 are flat on top. That and clamp location.  + Size. Does not match .  CYCLETRUCK?  I dunno.  Do you think your bike will be done by 1st.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> It came from a girls bike, larger lower tube. Different part number in the parts catalog too.





So you're set--just go buy a girls bike without a guard and call it a day! Yep that's me-Mr. Helpful


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> It came from a girls bike, larger lower tube. Different part number in the parts catalog too.



So do I just find the float clamp or is it the whole damn clamp unit?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

Piece of inner tube cut to fit as a shim or re-rivet a boys bracket on there. If you do the tube shim right it is hardly noticeable


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Piece of inner tube cut to fit as a shim or re-rivet a boys bracket on there. If you do the tube shim right it is hardly noticeable



Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 28, 2016)

Someone should do a "spotters guide" ID thread with these little differences cataloged and measured.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2016)

Autocycleplane said:


> Piece of inner tube cut to fit as a shim or re-rivet a boys bracket on there. If you do the tube shim right it is hardly noticeable



Less rattle lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2016)

Anyone have a junk guard with a good clamp?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

BuickMike - I think the initial factory intent may have been that the flat ones were painted and curved ones were chromed but I've seen both styles with both finishes. But mostly consistent as I described above. 

Cycle trucks and other straight down tube bikes used the upper 2 holes for the bracket with a dummy rivet on the lower vs upper hole.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)

A cheaper DX style guard makes a good bracket donor. 

1" for boys, 1 1/8" for girls - Diameter fyis


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## the tinker (Dec 28, 2016)

I read this post with interest as I just got done installing a pre-war feather guard on a 41 boys schwinn with the same problem. The guard is loose fitting, not only on the down tube but also where it connects to the frame above the rear dropout. I cut a thin wood  wedge to slip in between the clamp and the frame to take up slack. Hate jerry-rigging stuff like that but that's the kind of guy I am.  At least now I know, it's a girl's chain guard.
I would imagine with the lack of complete boys bikes and the large amount of girls bikes out there that have been parted most of the loose guards out there are for girl's bikes.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 28, 2016)

If someone has just the detachable side of the clamp  I'd be interested in that. Want to try that first and see if it works. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaypem (Dec 28, 2016)

That gauge of metal could be re shaped to tighten down on a smaller tube. 
To do it perfectly though, so you'd never notice it....some could do it, some could not...


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 28, 2016)

Any outer bracket that has less than half a full radius and leaves a gap when tightened will clamp it down.  It would take about ten minutes to make if you don't have one.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 29, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> So this morning I went to install this guard and for some reason it has some serious play when screws are tightened all the way down.  Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup sorry that it doesn't fit cut and wrap a thin strip of sheet steel tin flashing round frame. I'm guessing will work.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 4, 2017)

Same issue. Girls Dayton guard. Mens schwinn frame.  ???


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 4, 2017)

I use to own a ladies prewar frame a few years ago and the down tube was way beefier ....Schwinn did weird stuff


----------



## HARPO (Jan 31, 2017)

Here's one on my Schwinn Pre-War girls bike with a Century badge.



 . 1939 or 1940, I'm not sure which...


----------



## SLM (May 5, 2017)

I have a pre war 1941 Hollywood ,  can someone explain what is the purpose of the metal tab/clip on the front attachment on the chain guard.
The chain guard bolts around the down tube and there is a long metal tab (?) that does not attach to anything ?   What is it for ??


----------



## SLM (May 5, 2017)

buickmike said:


> My luck runs same way.the guard in center seems to have a crown- whereas the other 2 are flat on top. That and clamp location.  + Size. Does not match .  CYCLETRUCK?  I dunno.  Do you think your bike will be done by 1st.
> 
> View attachment 402019


----------



## buickmike (May 5, 2017)

Jaypem said:


> That gauge of metal could be re shaped to tighten down on a smaller tube.
> To do it perfectly though, so you'd never notice it....some could do it, some could not...




Colson guard with a modified half using vise as a press.


----------



## SLM (May 6, 2017)




----------



## SLM (May 6, 2017)

Here are photos of the chain guard, thank you for the advice.  Takes tuning to get everything aligned !     The long tab on the down tube bracket must be for alignment of the guard to the chain ??


----------



## SLM (May 6, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (May 6, 2017)

That tab (trouser guard)  doesn't look like it would be effective in last pic.        On another note is your bike - is that a light grey color?


----------



## SLM (May 6, 2017)

Cream with blue/red pin stripping .   Trouser guard  , interesting . Thanks !


----------

